# 100 girls Kidnapped by Extremists/Nigeria



## wavingrl

Violence surges from Islamic uprising in Nigeria

<The country's two main political parties even have accused each other of supporting the Islamic insurgency for ulterior motives.

Jonathan said last year that he believes there are Boko Haram sympathizers and supporters even in his Cabinet and high ranks of the military. That was before he dismissed his entire military command in January, followed by the defense minister.

The New York-based World Policy Institute has identified northern politicians from both main parties who it says supported Boko Haram or were victims of extortion by the extremists.

Some politicians have accused members of the military of colluding with Boko Haram, feeding the network information and arms, so that they can continue to steal from war coffers.

And some northern politicians say that keeping the insurgency going is a way to weaken the north as Nigeria gears up for elections in February 2015 that are shaping up as the biggest challenge to confront the governing People's Democratic Power since it won power in 1999 to end decades of military dictatorship.

Jonathan, a Christian from a minority tribe in the south, is expected to contend despite opposition even from within his own party, breaking an unwritten rule to alternate the presidency between a Christian southerner and a Muslim northerner.

In a country where relations between Muslims and Christians can be fraught and sometimes escalate into bloodshed, the 5-year-old insurgency is encouraging extremists from both religions and widening the gulf as never before.

The spiritual leader of Nigeria's more than 85 million Muslims said Sunday that there is no plot to Islamize the country, where another 85 million are Christians.

"Nobody can Islamize Nigeria. If Allah wanted, he would have made everybody Muslims, so also with Christianity," said Sa'ad Abubakar, the sultan of Sokoto. Abubakar is a common surname in Nigeria.

He said he hoped the government would take note of a stern statement last week from Jama'atu Nasril Islam, the country's biggest Muslim organization, which is headed by the sultan. It accused the military, which is notorious for human rights abuses, of killing Muslims "indiscriminately in the guise of fighting terrorism."

Jama'atu Nasril Islam alleged there is "a hidden grand agenda to destabilize Muslims in Nigeria."

For his part, Jonathan has said the Islamic uprising is a plot to destabilize his administration.

Transforming Nigeria into an Islamic state is Boko Haram's stated mission. It says that establishing Shariah law will halt the endemic corruption that keeps 70 percent of Nigerians impoverished while an elite lives in obscene luxury off oil proceeds.>

___


----------



## Moonglow

girls are kidnapped in the US also for the sex slave trade...


----------



## Coyote

*Moved to Africa *


----------



## Moonglow

Coyote said:


> *Moved to Africa *



hopefully the nice part of Africa....


----------



## Godboy

Moonglow said:


> girls are kidnapped in the US also for the sex slave trade...



That happens in every country. That isn't what is remarkable about this story. The remarkable part is that they took 200 school girls all at once. Imagine an armed group going to a high school in the US and snatching 200 girls. It would be unthinkable.


----------



## Unkotare

URGENT - Nigeria-Girls-Rescued | Nation/World - Home


----------



## waltky

Nigerians upset about mass abduction of schoolgirls...

*Outrage Over Nigeria Abductions Spikes*
_April 19, 2014  More than five days after the abduction of more than 100 teenage girls in Northeastern Nigeria, 85 girls remain missing, believed to be deep within a dangerous forest. _


> Women leaders in the north are outraged, threatening to march into the forest themselves to recover the girls.  Authorities say they are working around the clock to recover the girls, and so far 44 have escaped.  On Monday, one womans niece was kidnapped from her schoolhouse with more than 100 other girls.  Im a mother, and I feel it. I feel it. I feel very sad because we dont know where they takes all these children for," she asked. " What are they doing to our children?  We dont know, thats out thinking.  So we are very sad.  We are not happy, she said.   No one has claimed responsibility for the kidnapping, but it is widely believed they were taken by Boko Haram, an Islamist insurgent group that has killed thousands of people in the past four and a half years, including scores of school children.
> 
> In the past, female students have been spared by militants, who say girls should go home and marry, in accordance to their own version of Islamic law.  But Boko Haram has also been known to kidnap girls and women, forcing them to be their wives.  Northern women say they are angry at the kidnappers, and at security forces.  If care is not taken definitely all the mothers of Nigeria will rally out.  Definitely.  Please, we are now pleading.  We are now pleading, said Maryan Abubakar, a president of the Peace Revival and Reconciliation Foundation of Nigeria.  The Nigerian military says it is making ongoing frantic efforts to rescue the girls and authorities have promised to use every resource available to help.
> 
> Authorities say vigilante groups and hunters are also searching the forest, where insurgents are believed to be hiding out. Kashim Shettima, the governor of Borno State, where the girls were abducted, has offered a $300,000 reward for any information leading to their rescue.  But Pastor Julie Dauda in the northern city of Kaduna says its not enough:  They should double their effort and make sure that something is done immediately.  Unless they may be thinking that their children are safe?  It may turn to be their children tomorrow," she said.   Last month, schools in Borno, one of three northeastern states that have been under emergency rule for a year, closed after dozens of children were shot or burnt to death.  Despite the shut down, the girls abducted from Chibok reportedly turned up to take their exams.
> 
> Ayuba Tula, the spokesperson for African Youth Corp in Nigeria, says attacks on schools are destroying northern parents chances of educating their children.  The rate at which things are going, everybodys so scared, you know? Nobody would like to give up his own child at the end of the day," said Tula. "You dont even know the whereabouts of the child. You dont even know if the child is killed.  You dont even know if the child is being molested.  Tula says armed guards should surround all schools in Nigeria.  Boko Haram means Western education is a sin in the Hausa language, and the group says children should be forbidden to study anything but the Koran.   Islamic scholars in Nigeria say the group is criminal in its actions and ideology, not Muslim.
> 
> Outrage Over Nigeria Abductions Spikes


----------



## waltky

Mebbe Boko Haram is more than Nigeria can handle...

*Is Nigeria Losing War Against Boko Haram?*
_April 21, 2014  The Nigerian militant sect Boko Haram says it carried out the deadly bombing in the capital, Abuja, last week that killed at least 71 people.  Nigerians' confidence in the government and the military's ability to deal with Boko Haram has reached a new low._


> In his new video, Boko Haram leader Abubakar Shekau waved a stick and addressed Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan.  "You are just too small," he said. "You are just too small for us."  Shekau taunted Nigerian authorities who have repeatedly pledged to put down the now five-year-old insurgency in a matter of months.  The Nyanya bus station bombing was Boko Haram's first major attack in the capital in two years, something regional analysts say show its capabilities remain intact despite the almost year-long military offensive against the rebels.  Most of Boko Haram's attacks take place in the far northeast.  Analysts also say the size and sophistication of the blast suggest the militants have strengthened their connections abroad.
> 
> Visiting the bomb site last week, Jonathan tried to downplay the seriousness of the threat.  The Boko Haram problem is "temporary," he said.  But Nigerians in the most violence-prone areas of the north tell VOA they aren't reassured.  "Honestly, my brother, we are not safe in this country.  If Abuja could experience that, then any other part of the state, it's just a child's play to them," said one.  Three northeastern states have been under a state of emergency for almost a year, but the violence has intensified.  "Nigerians are afraid.  Nigerians are scared.  The security [forces] say they are in control but from the look of things, I doubt if they are," said another person.  Amnesty International says 1,500 people have been killed this year in the conflict between Boko Haram insurgents and Nigerian security forces, more than half of them civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A victim of latest bomb explosion at a bus park gets a visit from his brother at the Asokoro hospital in Abuja, Nigeria
> 
> Analysts say the military's heavy-handed tactics since the insurgency began in 2009 have alienated the population.  Some people living in the northeast say soldiers are overwhelmed and outgunned, others say that security forces are just dysfunctional.  "Truly I have the confidence in them but there are factors that have to be addressed.  The cooperation in between the forces.  There are a lot of lapses," said one Nigerian.  Others are growing more cynical.  "They should go back to the drawing board," one person said. "They should look inwards, those who are behind it, because Nigerians begin to believe that some army officers have hands in these dirty things that are going on in the northeast."
> 
> The military's credibility took a hit last week when Defense Headquarters had to retract its claim that all but eight of the more than 100 schoolgirls kidnapped in Borno state had been freed.  Most of the girls are still missing after armed men raided their school last Tuesday.  At least 32 girls have escaped on their own.  The defense spokesman said the false claim was an honest mistake but that hasn't stopped the criticism.  "They just by the end of the week discover that it was all a lie, so tell me how do we trust our security agency," asked a Nigerian.  A local newspaper columnist called the communications debacle, along with the ease with which the girls appear to have been abducted, a "smoking gun," and proof that authorities are not being honest about the situation in the northeast.    The government and security forces say they are doing what they can but with each new attack, frustration mounts.
> 
> Is Nigeria Losing War Against Boko Haram?


----------



## waltky

Good question...

*200 girls are missing in Nigeria  so why doesn't anybody care?*
_Wednesday 23 April 2014 ~ Unlike the Sewol tragedy, the fate of these schoolchildren has gone unreported, vanished into a dangerous world_


> Where are they?  Every morning for a week the news has been dominated by the South Korean ferry tragedy. The terrible grief of the parents, the shocking response of the crew to the unfolding disaster, and the inexorably rising body count.  Two days before the South Korean students boarded their ferry for a study trip to the nearby island of Jeju, terrorists broke into a girls' school in Chibok, in the remote state of Borno, in north-eastern Nigeria. They shot guards and abducted about 200 students, who were loaded into trucks and, it seems, taken off into the forest. Two groups of the girls, perhaps 30 in all, managed to escape. The rest have simply disappeared.
> 
> No one has admitted carrying out the mass kidnapping, although it is assumed to be the work of Boko Haram, the al-Qaida-linked jihadi group. Amnesty International says 1,500 people have been killed this year in the conflict between Boko Haram and Nigerian security forces, more than half of them civilians. The latest bombing by the group was in Abuja, on the same day the girls were abducted, in which at least 70 people died. Nigeria's president, Goodluck Jonathan, was soon on the scene. The first appearance of the Borno state governor in Chibok came yesterday, eight days after the attack.  The fate of the Nigerian girls, who had been recalled to class in order to sit a physics exam, when all the other schools in the area were closed by security fears, has not been entirely ignored by the world's media. But it has been overwhelmed by the story of the sinking of the Sewol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers stand guard in front of the school in Chibok, Nigeria, where 200 students were abducted last week. Most of them are still missing.
> 
> Some of the reasons for that are obvious. The South Korean story has unfolded on camera, in a first-world country with every facility for news reporting. In contrast, the young Nigerians have vanished into the darkness of a dangerous world.  Nigeria is complex and messy and unfamiliar. It is easy to feel that what happens there is not real in the way that what happens on camera in South Korea is real. Watching the images of the almost mad grief of the parents, ready to plunge into the water themselves to find their sons and daughters, is like an awful realisation of one's own worst imaginings.
> 
> There is no such vivid expression of suffering from Borno, only the grainy images sent on poor satellite links showing the familiar devastation of catastrophe that could come from any of countless news reports. Yesterday, a group of parents pooled resources to buy fuel and set off on their motorbikes into the forest where the security forces dared not go in a last despairing effort to save their daughters  only to have to turn back as night fell.  No one knows what will befall these young women. In February, Boko Haram  whose founding purpose is to defeat the influence of western education  murdered 59 students. Teachers, schools and children are in the front line. In Abuja, politicians talk of a decade-long war of containment against jihad to come. But already its objective of peace is being undermined by reports of extra-judicial killings by the military. The insecurity exacerbates the poverty and holds back development.
> 
> Like the tragedy in South Korea, the crisis in Borno is not some random act of God. It is human made. Yet the loss of the Sewol may result, along with retribution against all of those responsible, in higher standards of seamanship and improvements in ship design. Future lives will be saved. The Seoul government will never again risk being exposed to the humiliation of its failure to protect its own young people.  It is much less likely that lessons will be learned from the abduction of the young Nigerian women from their school. The government in Abuja will ship in more soldiers. The west may contribute, as Tony Blair believes is necessary. Maybe in the end some kind of security will be achieved. But in this northern province there is an ancient legacy of Islamic rule  and high civilisation  that long predates British imperialism. Many, many innocent people will die first. There is scant interest in nuance, no serious debate about what the rest of the world could do to help. That is the real cost of global inattention.
> 
> 200 girls are missing in Nigeria ? so why doesn't anybody care? | Anne Perkins | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## waltky

Schoolgirls still missing...

*U.S. offers to help Nigeria in hunt for abducted girls*
_WASHINGTON Thu May 1, 2014  - The United States said on Thursday it had offered to help Nigeria in its search for around 200 girls abducted by Islamist militants from a school in the northeast of the West African country._


> "We have been engaged with the Nigerian government in discussions on what we might do to help support their efforts to find and free these young women," State Department spokeswoman Marie Harf told a daily briefing. "We will continue to have those discussions and help in any way we can."  Gunmen suspected to be from the radical Islamist movement Boko Haram on April 14 stormed an all-girls secondary school in the village of Chibok, in Borno state, packed the teenagers onto trucks and disappeared into a remote area along the border with Cameroon.
> 
> The kidnapping occurred the same day a bomb blast, also blamed on Boko Haram, killed 75 people on the edge of the capital, Abuja, and it marked the first attack on the capital in two years.  But the brutality of the school attack has shocked Nigerians long accustomed to hearing about atrocities in an increasingly bloody five-year-old Islamist insurgency in the north. Boko Haram is now seen as the main security threat to Africa's leading energy producer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of various civil society organisations (CSOs) protest against the delay in securing the release of the abducted schoolgirls who were kidnapped, in Abuja
> 
> Harf did not elaborate on the kind of assistance Washington is offering, but said: "We know Boko Haram is active in the area and we have worked very closely with the Nigerian government to build their capacity to fight this threat."  Separately, a group of U.S. senators introduced a resolution condemning the abduction and urging U.S. government assistance in the rescue effort.
> 
> "The U.S. and the international community must work with the Nigerian government to ensure these girls are reunited with their families and deepen efforts to combat the growing threat posed by Boko Haram," said Senator Chris Coons of Delaware, the chairman of the Senate's African Affairs subcommittee, and one of the resolution's six sponsors.  In fiscal year 2012, the United States provided over $20 million in security assistance to Nigeria, part of that to build the country's military, boost its capacity to investigate terrorist attacks and enhance the government's forensic capabilities, she said.
> 
> U.S. offers to help Nigeria in hunt for abducted girls | Reuters


----------



## gallantwarrior

Moonglow said:


> girls are kidnapped in the US also for the sex slave trade...



Really?  I am shocked!  Do you have a link for that information?  How many?  From where?  Where are they enslaved?


----------



## waltky

International outcry is growing over Boko Haram's kidnapping of 329 girls...

*The schoolgirls stolen as sex slaves by Nigeria's anti-education jihadists Boko Haram*
_May 03, 2014 ~ The Islamic terror sect has slaughtered 1,500 this year in attacks on schools and hospitals but international outcry is growing over its kidnapping of 329 girls_


> When 100 armed men turned up at a girls&#8217; boarding school they claimed to be Nigerian gov*ern*ment troops sent to protect the pupils from marauding terrorists.  Staff took them at their word and it was only when 329 terrified teenagers were ordered out of their beds in the dead of night and herded into Toyota Hilux jeeps that they knew something was wrong.  In fact the soldiers were themselves terrorists from the radical Muslim jihadist group Boko Haram &#8211; and they were there to carry out one of worst mass kidnappings in modern history.  Families of the schoolgirls, aged from 15 to 18, are certain their daughters are now being used as sex slaves by an extreme sect that has killed 1,500 people since the start of this year alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protests: Ouycry is growing over jihadist sect Boko Haram's kidnapping of 329 schoolgirls
> 
> They are captives in the wild Sambisa Forest in north-east Nigeria where Boko Haram has a heavily armed camp of bunkers, tunnels, ramshackle buildings and tents.  One girl who recently escaped following an earlier kidnapping said she was prized as a terror leader&#8217;s wife because she had been a virgin. She said young female captives were raped up to 15 times a day, forced to convert to Islam and had their throats cut if they refused.  Since the school abductions on April 14, news has filtered back of mass marriages with girls forcibly shared out as brides. Boko Haram has warned that any attempt to find them will lead to their execution.  Under President Goodluck Jonathan, the Nigerian government appears to have done little except issue an entirely false claim that most of the girls had been rescued by defence forces. Now as an international outcry builds, former Prime Minister Gordon Brown is travelling to Nigeria on Tuesday in his role as the UN&#8217;s special adviser on girls&#8217; education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrecked: A classroom at the girls&#8217; school in Chibok
> 
> His aim is to secure the pupils&#8217; release. But with stories of many already trafficked into neighbouring Chad and Cameroon for just 2,000 nira (£7.50) campaigners fear that without urgent action they will never be seen again.  &#8220;It is a very bad situation for those girls,&#8221; says Mma Odi, executive director of the Nigerian charity Baobab Women&#8217;s Human Rights.  &#8220;The men went to the school for no other reason than to make them their sex objects. The men will have reduced them to sex slaves, raping them over and over again. And any girl who tries to resist will be shot by them. They have no conscience.  &#8220;The conditions will be terrible and it seems like the government has just abandoned them because they are girls and they are poor. If they were the sons of the rich, the government would act.  &#8220;Their abductors are not human beings and if the girls get out they will no longer be normal. They will have to have years of counselling to recover.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warlord: Abubakar Shekau leads the terror group
> 
> At the time of the abduction most schools in the region had closed because of attacks by a terror sect whose very name, Boko Haram, means &#8220;Western education is sinful&#8221; in the Hausa language.  But these girls had returned to their school in Chibok to take the West Africa Senior School Certificate examination, equivalent to our GCSEs. They were due to start their tests the morning after they were kidnapped at gunpoint.  As the news of the abductions spread, frantic parents rode motorbikes into the forest in pursuit. But they were met by villagers who told them with icy certainty that unless they turned back they would be shot dead by the terrorists.  Some girls managed to escape. In the end 53 got away, but 276 are still missing.
> 
> More http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/boko-haram-329-schoolgirls-stolen-3489356


----------



## waltky

Lil' kids can't go to school `cause o' dem terrorists might get `em...

*SCHOOLS IN NIGERIA CAPITAL CLOSING FOR SECURITY*
_May 3,`14  -- Security forces raided areas near the site of two bombings in Nigeria's capital and detained eight suspects including foreigners on Saturday, the Ministry of Defense announced as the city prepared to host a three-day international conference._


> All schools and government offices in Abuja, the capital in central Nigeria, will close during the May 7-9 World Economic Forum on Africa, according to a presidential order that follows two bomb attacks in three weeks that killed nearly 100 people. Islamic extremists are blamed for both.  A statement Friday night said the measure "is to ease the flow of traffic" during the conference, to which hundreds of international personalities, business and African leaders are invited. Chinese Premier Li Keqiang is the guest of honor.  One more victim died in the hospital, raising the toll to 20 dead from Thursday's bombing, the permanent secretary of health, Dr. Demola Onakomaiya, said Saturday. He appealed to relatives to claim the corpses, saying hospital morgues are overloaded and still hold many victims from the April 14 blast that killed at least 75 people. A final toll, to include pathologists' estimates of the number blown apart by the powerful explosion, has never been given.
> 
> The government said it is deploying 6,000 police and troops to help secure the event, and President Goodluck Jonathan has assured delegates they will be safe.  Further indicating Nigeria's security threats, the U.S. Embassy warned Americans in an email Friday that "groups associated with terrorism" may be planning "an unspecified attack" on a Sheraton hotel in Nigeria's commercial capital, Lagos.  The hotel chain has two locally owned franchises in the southwestern city of about 20 million people. A duty manager at the $350-a-night Sheraton in Ikeja suburb, near the international airport, said he was unaware of any threat. He spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to speak to reporters.  Maj. Gen. Chris Olukolade, the Defense Ministry spokesman said in a statement Saturday that the eight people detained Saturday "are helping ongoing investigation with useful information." He said most of them are foreigners, without identifying nationalities.
> 
> In a separate operation in the northeast, he said a Chadian named Usman Mecheka who was "operating with the terrorists around Lake Chad" has been detained. Olukolade said the Chaidan had been trying to extract a ransom from herdsmen and farmers after an earlier attack.  Extremists killed four villagers in a pre-dawn attack Saturday on the outskirts of Maiduguri, capital of the northeastern state of Borno, the spokesman said. Security forces used mortar shells to repel the militants and kept them out of the city, he said.  Explosions on April 14 and May 1 in Abuja, in the center of the country, are blamed on the Islamic extremists Boko Haram terrorist network which has recruited fighters in neighboring Chad, Niger and Cameroon amid fears that its 5-year-old uprising could spread in the region. More than 1,500 people have been killed in the insurgency this year, compared to an estimated 3,600 between 2010 and 2013.  Militants of Boko Haram - the nickname means "Western education is sinful" - are holding some 276 teenage girls abducted from a northeastern school April 15. The extremists have targeted schools and slaughtered hundreds of students.
> 
> In response to national outrage and protests at the failure to rescue the girls, Jonathan on Friday announced a that presidential committee headed by a retired general will mobilize people in the area of the mass abduction and other citizens "for a rescue strategy and operation" and to "articulate a framework for a multi-stakeholder action for the rescue of the missing girls."  Unverified reports this week that the militants are demanding ransoms for their release coincided with stories that some of the girls and young women - they are aged 15 to 18 - have been forced to "marry" their extremist abductors and some have been carried across borders into Chad and Cameroon.  The attacks and the prolonged captivity of the girls have gravely undermined confidence in Jonathan and his government as Nigeria prepares for February 2015 elections.  Nigeria is fighting a 5-year-old Islamic uprising by extremists whose stronghold is in the remote northeast but who are threatening attacks across Africa's biggest oil producer.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - tell `em, 'Let my people go'...

*NIGERIAN LEADER: NEW ORDER TO FREE ABDUCTED GIRLS*
_May 4,`14  -- Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan met with security, school and state officials and ordered that "everything must be done" to free the 276 girls held captive by Islamic extremists, one of his advisers said Sunday amid growing national outrage at the government's response to the abduction._


> Jonathan said in a televised "media chat" Sunday night that he believes Nigeria is winning its war against an Islamic uprising.  Two bomb blasts in three weeks that have killed about 100 people and injured more than 200 in the capital, Abuja, "does not mean the situation is worsening," Jonathan said.  "I believe we are succeeding," he said, though the death tolls tell a different story.
> 
> More than 1,500 people have died in the insurgency this year, compared to an estimated 3,600 between 2010 and 2013. Both of the Abuja blasts are blamed on Boko Haram, the Islamic terrorist network.  Jonathan said he has been asking for and getting help from the United States but that President Barack Obama has expressed concern to him about allegations of gross human rights abuses by security forces accused of summary executions and the killings in detention of thousands of people.  "I said, `Send someone to see what we are doing and assist us, give us equipment that will help us, because we need sophisticated (equipment), don't just say there is some matter of alleged abuses," Jonathan said, describing one of two conversations with the U.S. leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unidentified mother cries out during a demonstration with others who have daughters among the kidnapped school girls of government secondary school Chibok, in Abuja, Nigeria. Nigeria's President Goodluck Jonathan met through the night with security, school and state officials and issued a new directive that "everything must be done" to free the 276 girls kidnapped by Islamic extremists, one of his advisers said Sunday, May 4, 2014. It was the first time the president met with all stakeholders, including the principal of the Chibok Government Girls Secondary School where the girls and young women were kidnapped in a pre-dawn raid April 15, presidential adviser Reuben Abati told reporters.
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry over the weekend promised help.  "The kidnapping of hundreds of children by Boko Haram is an unconscionable crime, and we will do everything possible to support the Nigerian government to return these young women to their homes and to hold the perpetrators to justice," Kerry said from Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.
> 
> Jonathan's meeting over Saturday night was the first time the president had met with all stakeholders, including the principal of the Chibok Government Girls Secondary School in northeastern Nigeria where the girls and young women were kidnapped in a pre-dawn raid April 15, presidential adviser Reuben Abati told reporters.  Nigerians' anger at the failure to rescue the students, and protest marches last week in major Nigerian cities as well as New York City, have spurred to action Jonathan's government, which many see as uncaring of the girls' plight.  "The president has given very clear directives that everything must be done to ensure that these girls must be brought back to safety," Abati said.
> 
> MORE


----------



## FuelRod

This is heartbreaking story and the indifference of the mainstream media and much of the world is sickening.  Why is this?  Follow the money.  Poor girls, not the wealthy.
I heard a report this morning the girls that have been trafficked so far are being sold are as little as $12 US.
My question is why is some human rights organization not stepping in as a dummy trafficker and looking to purchase?
Certainly this is much cheaper than any other kind of U.S. involvement?


----------



## editec

Death to all slavers.​
Really, what else need be said?

Slavery is an affront to every free man.


----------



## wavingrl

The FBI is on its way to Nigeria. That seems a strange choice but maybe they have other plans that cannot be shared with the public at this time.

It sounds like they know where the girls are being held---hard to imagine that the military cannot attempt to rescue the girls.

Fairly certain that had this occurred in the US--some special ops unit would have been immediately dispatched. 

Corruption runs deep in Nigerian government--it has been said.


----------



## Moonglow

or vigilantes in the US would be in the hunt for the abductors...


----------



## wavingrl

Moonglow said:


> or vigilantes in the US would be in the hunt for the abductors...



that doesn't sound like the worst idea--at this point.

The citizens of this city/village are said to have tried --with only bows and arrows. 

From what was said last night---this has been going on for some time and seemingly will continue. It needs to be stopped. 

I have felt the same on other occasions --not always possible.

I think I heard that the US could provide some sort of surveillance--if the girls are taken out of Nigeria--maybe more could be done. Not at all certain what I heard. Very certain that the government of Nigeria is negligent---and possibly in violation of human rights standards.

~~~~
looks like we can do more---

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...6f5a2a-d2a2-11e3-a044-0f2dc5276cee_story.html

this link must not be the latest---CNN just said the US is sending hostage negotiators and other assorted assistance. Sounds like this is really a job for the special ops---but whatever works. 'Nigeria welcomes the help'---I would hope so.


----------



## bianco

wavingrl said:


> The FBI is on its way to Nigeria. That seems a strange choice but maybe they have other plans that cannot be shared with the public at this time.
> 
> It sounds like they know where the girls are being held---hard to imagine that the military cannot attempt to rescue the girls.
> 
> Fairly certain that had this occurred in the US--some special ops unit would have been immediately dispatched.
> 
> *Corruption runs deep in Nigerian government--it has been said. *




*If true, basically there's the whole problem. *

The only real solution is to turn all the Al Qaeda linked Islamic terrorists into ash.

Given the genociding of Whites in Africa today...Black Africa will most likely have to solve its own problems.
Very sad what's happening to these girls...but it's their own Black African People who are doing it.
...the same as it was long ago when Black Africans were rounded up from villages and sold by their own Black African People and village chiefs ...and transported to America etc as slaves.


----------



## bianco

wavingrl said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> or vigilantes in the US would be in the hunt for the abductors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't sound like the worst idea--at this point.
> 
> *The citizens of this city/village are said to have tried --with only bows and arrows. *
Click to expand...


Didn't work for Native Americans, Australian Aborigines, etc
Guns beat spears. bows and arrows.

Time they got some serious weapons. 
Guns are great, ...for killing terrorists, and anyone else coming to kidnap your daughters.

Can't protect your daughters...you lose them.


----------



## wavingrl

bianco said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> or vigilantes in the US would be in the hunt for the abductors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't sound like the worst idea--at this point.
> 
> *The citizens of this city/village are said to have tried --with only bows and arrows. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't work for Native Americans, Australian Aborigines, etc
> Guns beat spears. bows and arrows.
> 
> Time they got some serious weapons.
> Guns are great, ...for killing terrorists, and anyone else coming to kidnap your daughters.
> 
> Can't protect your daughters...you lose them.
Click to expand...


20 female US Senators have requested that the US provide support. 

At this point they are sending advisors--hostage negotiators and those with related expertise---the intent is not to lead a mission at this point. I guess the UN has to assemble a task force?

Time's a wastin'---it seems this vile group has been operating in Nigeria for about 5 years.


----------



## bianco

wavingrl said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't sound like the worst idea--at this point.
> 
> *The citizens of this city/village are said to have tried --with only bows and arrows. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work for Native Americans, Australian Aborigines, etc
> Guns beat spears. bows and arrows.
> 
> Time they got some serious weapons.
> Guns are great, ...for killing terrorists, and anyone else coming to kidnap your daughters.
> 
> Can't protect your daughters...you lose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20 female US Senators have requested that the US provide support.
> 
> At this point they are sending advisors--hostage negotiators and those with related expertise---the intent is not to lead a mission at this point. I guess the UN has to assemble a task force?
> 
> Time's a wastin'---it seems this vile group has been operating in Nigeria for about 5 years.
Click to expand...



It's the best strategy, ...find the girls and the terrorists, then try to negotiate while at the same time stacking bundles of cash up in front of their eyes.
$12 for each girl...or a pile of cash for each girl...the terrorists might just be able to be bribed...a rescue without bloodshed.


----------



## Vigilante

Moooch is TWEETING her part!


----------



## LastProphet

Search in a race against the clock: this time BEFORE Boko Haram leader will sell them in the market.
==== *DECODED* - ALL totally staged, mocking the audience at the end of the show.
*Mockery of simulated reality pushed to the limits - Replacing one character: from Haram/Harem  to Obama/Osama.*
Do these lines in these previous episodes ring a bell?
- Search for hundreds missing: Malaysia airlines Boeing 777.
- Black "attacker" talks to the camera: London "beheading" of a "brave UK soldier who served in Afghanistan".
- on stage in country leading Africa's GDP table: Oscar Pistorius mutation from Blade Runner to Blade Gunner,the "funeral" of "Nelson Mandela" 2013, just before Nigeria replaced iSouth Africa as #1.
- "Attacks" in Africa involvng large crowds: Kenya Westgate shopping mall.

*Nigeria girls kidnapping parody: parallel scripts*
1. missing Malaysia Boeing 777
Search for hundreds of fake passengers over the ocean was the first milestone.
Remake on land: Human cattle searches for missing girls in a race against the clock, more precisely before Boko Haram leader will sell them in the market.

2. "Muslim beheads brave UK soldier serving in Afghanistan 
"Black Beheader immediately after explains it for the camera while old lady passes by" is replicated with video "I will sell the girls in the market".
No wonder the same actor has the lead role in both videos: beheader Michael Adebelajo and Boko Haram leader Abubakar Shekau.

3. South Africa's Pistorius trial and Kenya's Westgate mall attack
The milestone for false flags staged in public of type "no victims" was NOT set at the Boston marathon but months later in Kenya.
Mockery of simulated reality was then pushed to the limits with a dedicated TV channel for the "Pistorius trial".
Oscar Pistorius, the same actor who had previously played the lead role in mocking the destruction of athletics in particular and Olympic Games in general.

4. Current leader of Africa's Gross Domestic Product (GDP) table.
Nigeria replaced South Africa at the top of Africa's GDP table", shortly after followed by a "similar exercise" in Kenya, April 9, 2014.
This is first of all about the european human cattle mocked with "GDP of EU states".
But it's also part of connecting  past and future scripts:
- roles of Kenya's president setting milestones in simulated reality, from staged Westgate mall attack to "indicted by the International Court at the Hague";
- the "hundreds of kidnapped girls" script in Nigeria, released days later.

*Notes*
April 9, 2014  - Kenya is set to achieve the key middle-income economic status next month following a government-led statistical review that is likely to increase the size of the country&#8217;s economy by a fifth to $50bn.
The statistical review follows in the footsteps of Nigeria, where a similar exercise raised its gross domestic product by 89 per cent to $510bn, making the country the largest economy in Africa.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/99ea0902-bfc1-11e3-b6e8-00144feabdc0.html

*BASICS*
End of the show:
*Missing Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 and Maddie McCann to orbiting Space Shuttle/ISS: global searches for fake items related to Milestones in simulated reality*
http://human-cattle.blogspot.com/2014/03/global-searches-for-fake-items-iss-to.html

Kenyan puppet government assigned the leading role in a number of milestones of illuminati agendas.
Almost all of type "illuminati theater".
http://illuminati-agenda.blogspot.com/2014/04/kenya-president-kenyatta-cast.html
One of them also involves only women but it's for real.
2014: Kenya first christian country to legalize polygamy
http://family-destruction.blogspot.com/2014/04/kenya-first-christian-country-to.html

GDP mockery: European Union states: National Accounts ... without control of borders:
http://eu-beast.blogspot.com/2006/05/eu-states-national-accounts-reveal.html

_Blog_
http://parallel-and-reversed.blogspot.com/2014/05/nigeria-from-haram-harem-to-obama-osama.html


----------



## waltky

Nigerian girls likely taken across border...

*Officials: Abducted Nigerian schoolgirls likely split up, taken across border*
_May 9, 2014 -- Former negotiator believes Boko Haram targeted girls to force concessions; Nigerian security chiefs call on those with information about the girls to come forward; Search must expand to Niger, Cameroon and Chad, a U.N. official says; France joins United States, Britain, China in search for girls abducted by group_


> Nigeria's embattled leader vowed Boko Haram's abduction of hundreds of schoolgirls would be the terror group's undoing, even as authorities admitted Thursday the girls likely have been separated and taken out of the country.  President Goodluck Jonathan's statements come amid mounting international outrage over the mass abduction and the government's largely ineffective effort to subdue Boko Haram.  "By God's grace, we will conquer the terrorists. I believe the kidnap of these girls will be the beginning of the end for terror in Nigeria," Jonathan said at the opening of the World Economic Forum meeting in Nigeria's capital city of Abuja.
> 
> He also acknowledged the offers of help from the United States, Britain, China and France, all of which have offered help in the weeks-old search for the girls who were snatched in mid-April from their beds at an all-girls school in rural northeastern Nigeria.  But the task of recovering the girls appeared to grow more complicated with news that U.S. intelligence believe the 276 girls have been split up.  "We do think they have been broken up into smaller groups," U.S. Navy Rear Adm. John Kirby, the Pentagon press secretary, said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman attends a demonstration Tuesday, May 6, that called for the Nigerian government to rescue nearly 300 schoolgirls who were kidnapped last month in Chibok, Nigeria. The girls were taken by the Islamist militant group Boko Haram, which means "Western education is sin."
> 
> He declined to detail how U.S. officials came to the conclusion. It is a sentiment that has been echoed by a number of others, who believe the girls already have been moved out of Nigeria and into neighboring countries.  "The search must be in Niger, Cameroon and Chad, to see if we can find information," former UK Prime Minister Gordon Brown, the U.N.'s special envoy for global education, told CNN.  "It's vital to use the information to find the girls before they are dispersed across Africa, which is a very real possibility."
> 
> The girls have not been seen since Boko Haram militants abducted them on April 14 from the Government Girls Secondary School in rural Chibok, about 80 miles (130 kilometers) west of Maiduguri and some 600 miles from the capital of Abuja.  That was followed on Sunday night by another kidnapping, with villagers in Warabe accusing Boko Haram militants of taking at least eight girls between the ages of 12 and 15.
> 
> *Boko Haram leader takes a new tact*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Lmao


----------



## RoadVirus

Moonglow said:


> girls are kidnapped in the US also for the sex slave trade...



Not like this. And certainly not at this level.

The motive of these whackadoodles is because Allah told them to do it.


----------



## RoadVirus

wavingrl said:


> The FBI is on its way to Nigeria.



The FBI? 
That'll really scare these monsters.

Send in a US SpecOps team. Send these Islamic bastards to Hell where they belong.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

RoadVirus said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls are kidnapped in the US also for the sex slave trade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like this. And certainly not at this level.
> 
> The motive of these whackadoodles is because Allah told them to do it.
Click to expand...


The Lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## MaryL

I am outraged about this....obscene occurrence.  Absolutely fed with religious crack pots world wide that believe women are lesser than human. Now, what about the boys they have just killed? Burned alive. Why don't the good Muslims clean up their own messes? Or is that an oxymoron? Just one more indicator of how out of control this male dominated religion has become.


----------



## wavingrl

MaryL said:


> I am outraged about this....obscene occurrence.  Absolutely fed with religious crack pots world wide that believe women are lesser than human. Now, what about the boys they have just killed? Burned alive. Why don't the good Muslims clean up their own messes? Or is that an oxymoron? Just one more indicator of how out of control this male dominated religion has become.



It sounds like they are killing indiscriminately. 

I know very little about what has been going on in Africa---this doesn't sound like something one country can handle. Now the 'whole world' knows--I cannot imagine the sort of things that will need to be done to destroy this nest of vipers. 

Who knows what else is going on?


----------



## Ringel05

This has been going on for quite a while and only now are people becoming incensed and demanding action?

Human Trafficking & Modern-day Slavery - Nigeria

Took ya'll long enough.........


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Vigilante said:


>



None of them look like "real men" LMAO


----------



## Vigilante

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them look like "real men" LMAO
Click to expand...


Those ARE WHAT "real men" LOOK LIKE TO LIBERALS!


----------



## bianco

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them look like "real men" LMAO
Click to expand...


In your opinion what does a 'real man' look like?


----------

